# Your Rabbitry



## GemBav (5 February 2013)

Hi,

At the moment my rabbits are housed in 4-5ft hutches and I want to get them moved into something bigger and together too. I have mini lops so I know this makes a difference in regards to space/size.

I was looking at converting either a small shed or a kids playhouse into rabbit den where they roam free and have access to different levels and possibly a hatch where they can access an outdoor run. 

Please can you show us your set ups (even if they aren't sheds/playhouses) to give me an idea what can be achieved  I want to give them the best home I can x

Thank you x


----------



## webble (5 February 2013)

Some great ideas here for housing http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/forumdisplay.php?58-Housing

Are your buns neutered? If not I would suggest getting this done before trying to bond them

I have group of 6 in a 6x4 shed with attached 6x6 run and shelf in the shed















This is the hatch between the shed and run. It is open 24/7 but can be closed if I ever need to shut them in/out


----------



## catxx (5 February 2013)

I second Webble that only try a group bond if ALL rabbits are spayed/neutered and you know the personalities as they all need to be laid back - any dominant rabbits will start scuffles. For a large group of more than 5 you're looking at a minimum of an 8x6 shed with a 8x6 run, ideally larger. Any smaller and you risk them arguing over space.

I only have a pair and they're both small (2kg) and they live in this slightly bodged together set up, a 6x2x2 hutch (which is the RWAF minimum) with a ramp down to a 6x4 run and a hatch out into the 6x6 run. They have 24/7 access to the lot of it. If I had the space however (I don't at the moment and I rent) I would have a shed/aviary set up as it's far easier to clean without doing my back in!







I also recommend this site for housing inspiration:
http://therabbithouse.com/

Pet shops should not sell hutches less than 6ft long for rabbits. If that ever actually happens it'd be a small miracle.


----------



## Bourbons (8 February 2013)

Bunnies need a minimum hutch size of 6 x 2 (but obviously the bigger the better), and they need access to a run for a minimum of 4 hours a day.

The forum that Webble linked is fantastic, tons of bunny experts on there and they are super friendly  I'm also on their as Bourbons 

My mini lop, Bugsy, is in a 6 x 2 hutch and has a run that he goes in daily. I am getting him neutered in a few weeks, then I plan to get him a friend and upgrade his set up.

I would looove to get a playhouse to do up and attach a massive run, but alas I am living with my Mum at the moment and she is not keen on the idea of me taking up the garden 

This is, however, my mission for when I move out with my OH (he already knows the garden is mine to do with as I wish hahaha  )

http://www.welfarehutches.co.uk/ also have some fab hutches and runs too


----------



## GinaB (9 February 2013)

I have two dwarf lips and they live in a two tier hutch which is 5ft long. It has a permanent run which they have accessto 24/7. It has a 3ft chute that they use to access the run, which is about 3ft tall so they can hop and binky. It's about 6ft long and 3ft wide I think.


----------



## GemBav (13 February 2013)

Looks like there are some great set ups - giving me some food for thought.

Thank you x


----------



## It's Me Megan (13 February 2013)

Ours live the life of luxury...us not so much 

We have two in the living room, they have a cage and a penned off section during the day and then in the evening we opened that up so they can run in the living room (it's rabbit proofed so don't worry!)

The other two live in the kitchen and have the run of the kitchen during the day...honestly it's like a wildlife park!


----------



## webble (13 February 2013)

It's Me Megan said:



			Ours live the life of luxury...us not so much 

We have two in the living room, they have a cage and a penned off section during the day and then in the evening we opened that up so they can run in the living room (it's rabbit proofed so don't worry!)

The other two live in the kitchen and have the run of the kitchen during the day...honestly it's like a wildlife park! 

Click to expand...

Sounds fantastic


----------



## threeponies (13 February 2013)

Our bun lives free range in the kitchen too, she previously lived in a crate in the living room with loads of free running time.  She tells us when the cat wants in at night by thumping the floor when the cat appears at the kitchen window


----------



## GemBav (13 February 2013)

threeponies said:



			Our bun lives free range in the kitchen too, she previously lived in a crate in the living room with loads of free running time.  She tells us when the cat wants in at night by thumping the floor when the cat appears at the kitchen window 

Click to expand...

Aww how cute


----------

